# Ron, How can asian aros be legally imported?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

come on tell us!


----------



## RazorTeeth28 (Feb 17, 2003)

Need to buy it from a authorize breeder. Then pay a ton of money for permits, taxes or what ever they will charge you. US Customs and Fish and Wildlife has to approve it.

You can go to Canada and buy one. Then smuggle it back to the US.

A 3" asian aro will cost between 3 to 5 thousand dollars US.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think Thread will not be allowed to continue.

No offense to you eric, but please contact Ron via PM to discuss this matter further. I doubt he will comment on this topic in a public forum anyway. Even though I would be interested in finding out more about this, Asian aros are illegal in the US. However, they are readily available in CANADA







.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I dont think Thread will not be allowed to continue.
> 
> No offense to you eric, but please contact Ron via PM to discuss this matter further. I doubt he will comment on this topic in a public forum anyway.


Good decision and very true..

Never an offense to anyone when its for the sake of the hobby


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I was going to close this topic when eric posted it in the P forum, but i wanted to move it here first then close it. Unfortunately I forgot I dont have power in this forum so hopefully INNES or X will close it.

~Dj


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK well I'm here now, and I am going to allow it to remain open because as of yet it is not offensive or breaking any rules, but I am going to keep a close eye on this topic so if it does get out of hand I will close it :nod:

I would doubt however that you will get the answer you are looking for, due to the reasons already stated, but I am also interested even though as far as I know they are legal here in the UK, just unavailable


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you need to get to know some local asian lfs types... they will hook you up if you show them the money. If you drop 3gs on the table you will get what you are looking for, but dont think you can show up without the money and find what your looking for.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> I dont think Thread will not be allowed to continue.
> 
> No offense to you eric, but please contact Ron via PM to discuss this matter further. I doubt he will comment on this topic in a public forum anyway. Even though I would be interested in finding out more about this, Asian aros are illegal in the US. However, they are readily available in CANADA
> 
> ...


 Not all are illegal it is mostly the redones but the jardini and silver one are sold all over oregon


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

RazorTeeth28 said:


> Need to buy it from a authorize breeder. Then pay a ton of money for permits, taxes or what ever they will charge you. US Customs and Fish and Wildlife has to approve it.
> 
> You can go to Canada and buy one. Then smuggle it back to the US.
> 
> A 3" asian aro will cost between 3 to 5 thousand dollars US.


 Whoa hold on there bud. 3-5k for a 3" aro is kinda out there unless you get the top knotch quality. Also at the size of 3" they are hard to come by even at legal places. The reason for that is because they are prone to easy death at that size also. If you look hard enough, you can get chilli reds for 2k at 7".

Lastly, mods , if you want you can welcome to close this thread. I have gotten my question answered and it seems that the topic of asian arowana seems so touchy i rather not speak of it. Although i would like to note i wouldnt do anything delitberatly to jepordize this baord in anyway.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Not all are illegal it is mostly the redones but the jardini and silver one are sold all over oregon


 If its from originated from asia such as green,gold,red,blue,rtg,ytg,xbacks then its suppose to be illgeal. The two different types of jardini and african, silver, black are not illegal while the black is going to dissapear form the hobby scene for awhile due to the shortage of the in the wild. They are commonly found in South American drain systems. I think in time they can be endangered or just like the same status as Madagacar cichlids. Anyhow, if you want to know more about Asian Arowana feel free to PM me. Like i said, this subject seem to be very sensitive and i feel i would shut my mouth but if you want to know more feel free to PM me.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Eric was asking about the legal importation Ron mentioned in a thread about piranha importation. Ron briefly stated that these are being bred in mass quantities but that the wilds were still endangered. He is not asking where to get an illegal fish. Please refrain from handing out advise when you dont know the true topic of discussion.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank you GG


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

YES CANADA!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

it's not legal but there have been several threads lately on other boards about greens being available in cali for 300 dollars, they are becoming easier to acquire apparently, that 3000 dollar estimate is way off for a 3 inch asian, most asians are not even sold at that size.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess people did not understand this was not a buy and sell thread, sorry Eric.


----------

